# armoured trade



## supertitanfan1 (23 Sep 2009)

does anyone have an idea how quickly the armoured trade is filling up? i know it is an in demand trade now, but my application is taking a lot longer than i  expected due to the finger printing process and i am really get the feeling that by the time they come back within the next couple of months ( i have already been waiting 4 months) the armoured trade will be like infranty is now, as in it was in demand a while ago but is now full up until April.


----------



## FDO (23 Sep 2009)

We still need over 100 Armoured Crewman. It's not likely to fill up very soon. Don't worry.


----------



## supertitanfan1 (20 Oct 2009)

thanks for the info FDO,

 but do you know any updated #'s, as my second interview is coming up on October 26, i don't want to be a pain in the a** but i really want to get into armoured.


----------



## happybikers (20 Oct 2009)

The captain from the cfrc called me this morning to tell me that armour was closed .I dont know if this is nation wide but I think so.


----------



## dapaterson (20 Oct 2009)

There are two trades in the Armoured Corps:

(1) Armour Officer; and

(2) Crewman (non-commissioned occupation).


Keep in mind that while one may be closed, the other is not necessarily so.

In addition, given the recent economic downturn it would not be surprising to see (a) increasing numbers of applicants, meaning some trades will fill up faster and (b) decreasing numbers of releases, menaing less demand for recruiting.


----------



## Neolithium (20 Oct 2009)

happybikers said:
			
		

> The captain from the cfrc called me this morning to tell me that armour was closed .I dont know if this is nation wide but I think so.


I think it may be nation wide as well. My cousins boyfriend was at the gym with me the other night, and he was informed by the local CFRC staff that there were *very* few Armoured Soldier spots available.  There goes my primary choice, however like everything in my life, I have plenty of backup options for trades in the CF which interested me, I'll just have a chat with my recrutier and go over some new options.


----------



## rex (20 Oct 2009)

I have a question about armour. Do the crewmen ever get motion sick?


----------



## X-mo-1979 (20 Oct 2009)

rex said:
			
		

> I have a question about armour. Do the crewmen ever get motion sick?



Sometimes when you have a good driver going across country in the leopard the gunner can get motion sickness.
For some weird reason the only time  I got motion sickness was sitting sideways inside the ARV bowgunner seat going over really hilly terrain while my crew and I were being transported out to meet the rest of the Sqn at the beginning of EX.

Some drivers also get sick while driving with the 501 site.We had a driver who was constantly puking when using it.I believe it may have been something to do with depth perception

I have never been sick in either fighting compartment in either the LAV,coyote,or 2 leopard tank variants.


----------



## tango22a (20 Oct 2009)

Rex:

Some do....most don't. After some experience you learn to shrug it off.

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## FDO (20 Oct 2009)

Armoured Crewman and Armoured Officer are closed for this year. There are about 10 Artillery (NCM) positions left. I don't expect them to last very long. Looks like anyone who wants a position will have to look at the Tech trades. We still have lots of them.


----------



## ChenH (20 Oct 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> Armoured Crewman and Armoured Officer are closed for this year. There are about 10 Artillery (NCM) positions left. I don't expect them to last very long. Looks like anyone who wants a position will have to look at the Tech trades. We still have lots of them.



I'm guessing anyone not called yet for these trades haven't made the cut in time? Here's to hoping there's a chance that I might've gotten into armoured crewman. But if it is so, then I suppose getting an offer for my second choice wouldn't be a bad thing.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (20 Oct 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> Armoured Crewman and Armoured Officer are closed for this year. There are about 10 Artillery (NCM) positions left. I don't expect them to last very long. Looks like anyone who wants a position will have to look at the Tech trades. We still have lots of them.



Sweet.Im guessing they cant use the "red" trade thing to prevent anyone from votp,cotp anymore.


----------



## rex (20 Oct 2009)

Regarding my previous question. Are they allowed to take pills like gravel to counter it?


----------



## George Wallace (20 Oct 2009)

Yes.


----------



## TcDohl (21 Oct 2009)

I just heard that there were absolutely no more Combat Arms spaces. Is this true? I heard this from a guy who went to a CFRC and asked for Combat Arms and all the recruiter could offer was Sig Ops.


----------



## aesop081 (21 Oct 2009)

rex said:
			
		

> pills like gravel to counter it?



I cant see rocks being the solution but then again, i'm not a doctor.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (21 Oct 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I cant see rocks being the solution but then again, i'm not a doctor.



ROTFL ;D
very nice.


----------



## FDO (21 Oct 2009)

Combat Arms, (Infantry, Artillery Air and Field, Armoured and Combat Engineer), is now full. We currently have no positions across the country for any Combat Arms positions. We don't know if we will get anymore between now and April. If you have not been called and given an offer chances are you will have to wait until April.

So to recap, as it stands right now Combat Arms is closed and will be until April.

I don't know how to make it any clearer but I'll trry. Combat Arms trades are closed until April as it stands right now.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Oct 2009)

FDO,

So are you sayin' there are no more positions for armoured people or aretilly or infanry?  'Cuase this guy I was talking to at Billy's house the other night, well he said that he wuz tawkn to this dude at the CFRC an they tolded him that it wuz closed, but I don't know if its true can you conferm that it iz?  And if it is closed until April, will there be more positions before April if it is closed until then?

 >


----------



## FDO (21 Oct 2009)

ETIS

 For you we will  enrol you in a special, secret Armoured unit. Its the one where they drive the short tanks just for you and Billy!!  

LOL!!


----------



## dapaterson (21 Oct 2009)

Please note what FDO said: Tech trades are still in demand.  So if you have a hankering to be a Sig Op or LCIS tech, now's the time!


----------



## AC 011 (21 Oct 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> ... a special, secret Armoured unit. Its the one where they drive the short tanks just for you and Billy!!



Short and rubberized for your protection.


----------



## Lando (21 Oct 2009)

FDO,

Do you have to have received a call for a job offer to still have a chance at Armoured
Or could you still have a spot saved for you will your in the process of your CFAT and Medical?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Oct 2009)

I can't decide between  :brickwall:  or  :rofl:


----------



## FDO (21 Oct 2009)

Looks like one more for the short tank!

If you have not finished the process and been merit listed and been selected and been contacted with an offer chances are you need to consider a Tech job or wait until April. No Armoured jobs, stop asking!  :clubinhand:

I need to go back to sea!


----------

